# Looking for a solution to mud on a horse farm



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Mud just comes with the territory. Often, if there are gated pastures, horse owners will create a "dry lot," which keeps them from ripping up the sod in other pastures, but allows for turnout. It becomes a "mud lot" when it rains and when the snow melts--I've quaranteed my horses before in the fenced in area around my barn, which is easily 1/4 acre and more than many small herds get, to keep my pastures in shape.
AS LONG AS your horse can get out of the mud into a stall at night, there really isn't a big problem.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

During the rain/snow season, like now, I take leftovers from my gardening and put them down by gate entrances to create firmer footing. Things like tomato vintes and okra stalks work very well. Of course, they are biodegradable and not toxic.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am in jersey too  know what you mean about the mud... we use different size rocks bigger in the mud, then get smaller so water runs off.. we are going to put small pebble type rocks around all of our gates this spring... and around our barn we have a ground gutter system to take the runoff away from the barn area.. works pretty good... and pretty cheap and is a easy do it your self project.. 
good luck


----------

